# Kona Cosco gas price?



## onthego (Mar 14, 2010)

We're spending the month of May in Kona.  Is the Cosco gas price enough cheaper to justify buying a membership?

What is the price of gas in Kona these days?

Thanks,


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2010)

If you buy a membership at Costco, at any time during the membership year you can cancel your membership and get a full refund of the entire membership fee.

Not saying you should take advantage of them, but if you signed up in Hawaii, used the membership during your time there, then got back home and realized you weren't using the membership any more, that's fair reason to cancel the membership and get your money back.  You wouldn't lose a thing.

So the answer to your question is yes.  Get the membership.  You may find shopping in the warehouse will save you even more money - enough to cover the membership fee time and again.

Dave


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 14, 2010)

Can't speak for Kona, but on Maui retail gas was $3.71 & no Costco gas there.

Went to Kauai last week and retail was $3.51, Costco was $3.38.  

Where Costco saved us money was on groceries for the week in both places as well as becoming our lunch stop when we arrived.


----------



## lynne (Mar 14, 2010)

Costco Kona gas price on 3/11 was $3.29.   The Costco prices are always much less than the other Kona gas stations.  With that said, sometimes the gas prices are less than Costco in Hilo.  It all depends on the cost of the last delivery at the time you are getting your gas.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 14, 2010)

Let's say gas is a whopping 10¢ cheaper at Costco (unlikely).  You would have to buy 500 gallons just to break even on your $50 Costco membership.  

Since you are going to be there for a month, if you are big eaters, and you plan to cook in most of the time, and you don't mind buying in bulk and having to use up what you buy, you might do OK with a Costco Card, but personally, I think Costco is over rated.  I live 1 mile from Costco, and even at home, I have a hard time finding deals at Costco that are good enough to justify buying food in case quantities for 3 people. YMMV 

On Kauai, we shop at Safeway and use a Safeway Club Card.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 15, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Let's say gas is a whopping 10¢ cheaper at Costco (unlikely).  You would have to buy 500 gallons just to break even on your $50 Costco membership.
> 
> Since you are going to be there for a month, if you are big eaters, and you plan to cook in most of the time, and you don't mind buying in bulk and having to use up what you buy, you might do OK with a Costco Card, but personally, I think Costco is over rated.  I live 1 mile from Costco, and even at home, I have a hard time finding deals at Costco that are good enough to justify buying food in case quantities for 3 people. YMMV
> 
> On Kauai, we shop at Safeway and use a Safeway Club Card.


DeniseM:  I respectfully disagree re Costco for two people.  I guess because at home I classify myself as a Costco cook .  Both at home and in the islands we always buy the roasted whole chicken and for $6 we have 3-4 meals; on vacation we buy the Kung Pao and get two nights of dinners there with added veggies; buy the already sliced mangos, fresh papayas; real fresh pineapple and buy the ready made bags of salads.  With creative planning we rarely throw out food when leaving.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 15, 2010)

We don't usually buy prepared or packaged food, and I like to cook from scratch with fresh ingredients, so buying in bulk doesn't work well for me.  In Hawaii, we buy 90% of our produce at the produce stands where it picked ripe the same day.  Most of the produce in the stores isn't even from Hawaii.


----------



## geekette (Mar 15, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> DeniseM:  I respectfully disagree re Costco for two people.  I guess because at home I classify myself as a Costco cook .  Both at home and in the islands we always buy the roasted whole chicken and for $6 we have 3-4 meals; on vacation we buy the Kung Pao and get two nights of dinners there with added veggies; buy the already sliced mangos, fresh papayas; real fresh pineapple and buy the ready made bags of salads.  With creative planning we rarely throw out food when leaving.



I'm with you there.  We are a family of two and Costco has become my main grocery store; annual rebate more than pays the membership fee.  

Sure, if I wanted to cook everything from scratch on vacation, Costco would probably not be my first choice for a one-week stay.   but we now have to have that roti chicken every so often ; )  

There are still enuf items that wouldn't be "bulk" to make it worth it - meat section alone - you can get a normal size fish filet to grill, nice bag of lettuce, tray of veggies, even frozen veggies that could be gone thru in a week.  cheese/crackers, case of water/juice, booze ...  It's not true that everything is a 6-month-committment to excess.

I have converted many in my social circle to The Costco Way ; )   A little Kirkland Kool-Aid...

Join Costco to have the option.  their customer service is top notch.  if you wish to cancel later, it will be easy.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 15, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We don't usually buy prepared or packaged food, and I like to cook from scratch with fresh ingredients, so buying in bulk doesn't work well for me.  In Hawaii, we buy 90% of our produce at the produce stands - fresh and delicious.  Most of the produce in the stores isn't even from Hawaii.



I cook from scratch also, but I find Costco useful at home. If you want blueberries/raspberries prices are cheaper and quality better than most supermarkets. My local farmer's market is mostly a weekly craft show with a few people selling corn. We used to have more produce. :annoyed: 

You can't beat the price on their organic Sping Mix lettuce. 

To be honest, my usual Costco stop only includes water, Spring Mix, fruit and or veg. Most of the other stuff is kids vitamins(great price), calcium chews and dry roasted edame. Found the 8 yr old a 3-1 winter coat for $30 bucks. 

I'll probably pop in while in HI this summer, they may have the double packs of Neutragena sunscreen, water, buy the kids lunch and a swirl frozen yogurt.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 15, 2010)

We shop Costco all the time at home, even now when it's usually just dh and I at home.  But on vacation we found that it just wasn't worth it.  We weren't using everything we bought, far too much was going to waste.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 15, 2010)

I just never got into Costco, even at home.  I pick up water and a few snacks for lunches, and that's about it.  I like the produce and meat better at my grocery store and we have lots of good fruit stands where I live, too.  I'm in CA, so they actually stay open year-round.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 15, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I just never got into Costco, even at home.  I pick up water and a few snacks for lunches, and that's about it.  I like the produce and meat better at my grocery store and we have lots of good fruit stands where I live, too.  I'm in CA, so they actually stay open year-round.



I go once a week as my eldest goes to karate down the street  from our Costco and there is not much else to do in the area.


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 15, 2010)

Each to his/her own, but we (just the wife and I) joined Costco last year.  The cost is $50, but got the Costco American Express card.  The annual fee for the card is $50, with a free Costco membership.  The card gives back 3% on gas purchases and restaurants; 2% on travel and related expenses; and 1% on everything else.

Got a rebate check for several hundred dollars, for just using the AmEx card---well worth the $50 annual fee.  (Use the card to pay for "some" of my annual timeshare maintenance fees.)

Tony


----------



## Hawaii123 (Mar 15, 2010)

*50 cents cheaper*

50 cents less than in town on a typical day.


----------



## brigechols (Mar 15, 2010)

onthego said:


> What is the price of gas in Kona these days?



This week, it is around $3.63 per gallon


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Mar 16, 2010)

*Am Ex Credit Card*

I got my AM Ex Credit Card through Costco, and it was free; I agree with the comment about the rebate.  One other thought not mentioned yet is that you could buy Costco Cash Cards if you know someone who is already a member; you can use those to pay at the pump.  I don't know what gas is running on the Big Island but here on Oahu Costco was 3.14 and in town it is usually 3.35 or so.

But if you are there for a whole month, I agree with others that you would get your money's worth from Costco.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 20, 2010)

*Lynne: Where is Costco? One other question...*



lynne said:


> Costco Kona gas price on 3/11 was $3.29.   The Costco prices are always much less than the other Kona gas stations.  With that said, sometimes the gas prices are less than Costco in Hilo.  It all depends on the cost of the last delivery at the time you are getting your gas.



Lynne: Forgot exactly where Costco is on Big Island. We will be at Kona Hawaiian Resort, how do we get to it from there?

One other question please.  We will be coming from two weeks in Maui and might have leftover food.  Does Hawaiian Air allow half-opened mayonnaise jars, fresh fruit or anything like that to take from Maui to Big Island. We are going non-stop -- don't go back to Oahu first.  TIA


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 20, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Lynne: Forgot exactly where Costco is on Big Island. We will be at Kona Hawaiian Resort, how do we get to it from there?



Cathy, Costco in Kona is near the airport.  Here's the link from Costco's website:  http://www.costco.com/Warehouse/WarehouseDetails.aspx?WarehouseNumber=140

We'll be there in May.  Can't wait!   

Dave


----------



## lynne (Mar 20, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Lynne: Forgot exactly where Costco is on Big Island. We will be at Kona Hawaiian Resort, how do we get to it from there?
> 
> One other question please.  We will be coming from two weeks in Maui and might have leftover food.  Does Hawaiian Air allow half-opened mayonnaise jars, fresh fruit or anything like that to take from Maui to Big Island. We are going non-stop -- don't go back to Oahu first.  TIA



Hi Cathy, 

Costo is in the 'old industrial area' off of Hina Lani Road which is directly off of the main highway.  You really can't miss it as you will be going past it on your way to the Kona Hawaiian.  Make a left at Hina Lani, then a right at the first street and a left on the fourth street which will take you directly to the Costco parking lot on the right.

As to bringing food inter-island - I am not sure.  You can ask the TSA at the airport when you get to Maui to see if they will allow opened food items.  They will still abide by not allowing forbidden items which mayonnaise will be one of those items unless you plan on putting it in your checked luggage.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2010)

The carry-on rules are determined by the Transportation Security Administration, rather than by each airline.  Food must follow the same TSA rules as any other liquids - the liquids, gels, etc., will have to be 3 oz. or less to carry them on, or packed in your checked bags.

Produce has to go through the Agricultural screening and they may not allow fresh produce to travel between islands - if not, you can always toss it at the airport. Best bet is to use it up before you leave.

I would be concerned about how long the perishables will be at room temp.  To be on the safe side, you should probably pack them with freezer packs, because they will probably be out of the refrigerator at least 5 hours.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 20, 2010)

lynne said:


> Hi Cathy,
> 
> Costo is in the 'old industrial area' off of Hina Lani Road which is directly off of the main highway.  You really can't miss it as you will be going past it on your way to the Kona Hawaiian.  Make a left at Hina Lani, then a right at the first street and a left on the fourth street which will take you directly to the Costco parking lot on the right.
> 
> As to bringing food inter-island - I am not sure.  You can ask the TSA at the airport when you get to Maui to see if they will allow opened food items.  They will still abide by not allowing forbidden items which mayonnaise will be one of those items unless you plan on putting it in your checked luggage.



Thanks for the directions!

Cathyb when are you going to be at WKH? We'll be there the week of 7/16.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 20, 2010)

*Mahalo *



DeniseM said:


> The carry-on rules are determined by the Transportation Security Administration, rather than by each airline.  Food must follow the same TSA rules as any other liquids - the liquids, gels, etc., will have to be 3 oz. or less to carry them on, or packed in your checked bags.
> 
> Produce has to go through the Agricultural screening and they may not allow fresh produce to travel between islands - if not, you can always toss it at the airport. Best bet is to use it up before you leave.
> 
> I would be concerned about how long the perishables will be at room temp.  To be on the safe side, you should probably pack them with freezer packs, because they will probably be out of the refrigerator at least 5 hours.



Good ideas, Denise.  Thanks!


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 20, 2010)

*Boo-hoo Twinkstarr*



Twinkstarr said:


> Thanks for the directions!
> 
> Cathyb when are you going to be at WKH? We'll be there the week of 7/16.



We are there 7/9-7/16 -- we JUST miss you.  Rats


----------



## RDB (Mar 23, 2010)

We plan to be on Maui April 4 - 24, in Kihei.  So far I know of 4 couples that will be Maui during this time frame. 

We can share Costco stuff if you are there during that time. Let me know by email.  

Potato - 20# is a bargain and easy to split.  "A pool party - splitting potato bag"!!!

We are at Maui Schooner then Maui Sunset.

We buy coffee, tea, fish, steak, fruits.

We really like Mango with Peach salsa.

We too will be Hawaii April 24 - May 8, if you wish to share there.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 23, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The carry-on rules are determined by the Transportation Security Administration, rather than by each airline.  Food must follow the same TSA rules
> 
> Produce has to go through the Agricultural screening and they may not allow fresh produce to travel between islands - if not, you can always toss it at the airport. Best bet is to use it up before you leave.
> 
> I would be concerned about how long the perishables will be at room temp.  To be on the safe side, you should probably pack them with freezer packs, because they will probably be out of the refrigerator at least 5 hours.




Traveling from Maui to Kauai through Oahu was no problem taking produce inter island on Go.   We were carrying a half used bag of sweet onions we got from Costco and the ag inspector not only didn't have to look at them but told us we could take them home with us if we wanted.   I think we left two with which housekeeping quickly took just after we checked out.


----------



## geekette (Mar 23, 2010)

I would not put in checked baggage something that might not be allowed.   Aside from causing bigger trouble if your case is searched and it's found, if something isn't allowed, there is a reason.  

While I can't think of a reason why opened mayonaise would be a problem, I'd bring it carryon and let them decide.  Besides, if it is with you, you will know exactly what temps it was in for how long and at what point you'd rather toss it.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2010)

It definitely won't be allowed as a carry-on.  The TSA link I posted above specified that "creamy dressings" were not permited, unless checked in luggage - or less than 3 oz.


----------



## geekette (Mar 23, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> It definitely won't be allowed as a carry-on.  The TSA link I posted above specified that "creamy dressings" were not permited, unless checked in luggage - or less than 3 oz.



oh yeah, DUH, forgot about "liquids"!  mayo is not quite liquid, not quite solid.  

what is it???  a gel?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2010)

Gels fall under the same rules as liquids.


----------



## geekette (Mar 24, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Gels fall under the same rules as liquids.



right, TSA-wise, just wasn't sure what ...  that substance is!  creamy dressing, sure, but in the broader sense ...

sorry, just sometimes crap like "what is mayo, really?" causes me more thought than it warrants.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 25, 2010)

*Dave*



BMWguynw said:


> Cathy, Costco in Kona is near the airport.  Here's the link from Costco's website:  http://www.costco.com/Warehouse/WarehouseDetails.aspx?WarehouseNumber=140
> 
> We'll be there in May.  Can't wait!
> 
> Dave



A map -- that helps alot -- mahalo!  Where are you staying on Big Island?  Could you give back reports on the volcano action for us please.  Cathyb


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 25, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> A map -- that helps alot -- mahalo!  Where are you staying on Big Island?  Could you give back reports on the volcano action for us please.  Cathyb



I'll be there beginning of April til the 16th. Will post whatever we find when we go 

-Gen


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 25, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> A map -- that helps alot -- mahalo!  Where are you staying on Big Island?  Could you give back reports on the volcano action for us please.  Cathyb



Please note, when you come into town from the north ( from the airport) it is easy to miss the costco since you can't see it till after you've passed the turn. So be careful with your directions.


ALSO:   I believe that as a non member, If you have a friend who is a member, they can buy and give you Costco cash cards that you can use to buy gas or shop at costco without joining.  BUT I'm not sure.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 25, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> A map -- that helps alot -- mahalo!  Where are you staying on Big Island?  Could you give back reports on the volcano action for us please.  Cathyb



Maps are good. I like maps.  

We'll be at Mauna Loa Village, which is next to the Sheraton at Keahou Bay.  Just south of Kona town.  I just sold our timeshare there on Tug, and this will be our last time to go there.  (Next time it'll be a different BI resort.)

We plan to see the volcano if something is going on.  I'd like to arrange a fly over, if there is active lava to view.  At the moment, the nps.gov website for the park doesn't have much to say.  Hasn't been updated in a month or two.  But it did say there was activity inside the Halemaumau crater at the time.  Not sure if that is still happening.  We'll report things here as we go along, providing there is something to say.

I still can't wait.  51 days to go...   

Dave


----------



## geekette (Mar 25, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> ALSO:   I believe that as a non member, If you have a friend who is a member, they can buy and give you Costco cash cards that you can use to buy gas or shop at costco without joining.  BUT I'm not sure.



I don't think so.  At the pump, you have to use your member card.  To get in the warehouse, you have to use your member card.  to check out, you have to use your member card.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 25, 2010)

geekette said:


> I don't think so.  At the pump, you have to use your member card.  To get in the warehouse, you have to use your member card.  to check out, you have to use your member card.



My spouse is a Refund Cashier at Costco.  I just called and asked about using Costco cash cards as a non-member.  I'm told non-members who have cash cards can stop at the Membership Desk and get a temporary (one-time) pass that will let them shop or buy gas.  

But considering the no-risk membership fee refund policy I mentioned at the top of this thread, it's easier just to join and then cancel the membership if you can't use it once you're back home.  Vacation time is valuable, why waste it waiting in line to get a free pass?

Dave


----------



## geekette (Mar 25, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> My spouse is a Refund Cashier at Costco.  I just called and asked about using Costco cash cards as a non-member.  I'm told non-members who have cash cards can stop at the Membership Desk and get a temporary (one-time) pass that will let them shop or buy gas.
> 
> But considering the no-risk membership fee refund policy I mentioned at the top of this thread, it's easier just to join and then cancel the membership if you can't use it once you're back home.  Vacation time is valuable, why waste it waiting in line to get a free pass?
> 
> Dave



WOW!!  See, I just keep finding more and more to like about Costco!  Thanks for the info!

But, completely agree with getting membership in advance and if you don't use it later, cancel.  One day pass would likely not do it for us, as we do a lot of touring by car, and, you know, eating!


----------

